
Show HN: Vitality – A reminder of life with each new tab - aeto
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vitality/ofnbjjlogningakpjgphhiidgkbjgcch
======
aeto
Accompanied blog post: [http://tonyy.in/2016/08/22/vitality-a-reminder-of-
life/](http://tonyy.in/2016/08/22/vitality-a-reminder-of-life/)

